# What Kind of Cichlid?



## saeeeed (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi there
I'm new here and i have a question about the type of following 2 cichlids
the quality of the photos are very low sorry about that


----------



## saeeeed (Sep 30, 2009)

I found a better photo for the second one


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

OB peacock


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

The second one is, as was said, a hybrid OB peacock, and the first one is another peacock, probably an aulunocara jacobfriedbergi.


----------



## saeeeed (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

yupp both are peacock cichlids. keep seeing the 1st pic's variety around at LFS's near me.


----------

